# Calmoni Or ...



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no idea what this fish is? I had P. Striolatus before and also S. Serrulatus but this one
looks really different. The pics are bad and I will try to get better pics tomorrow!


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

wow very nice fish. Sorry I cant identify it for you, but was wondering what it was like keeping a striolatus? i have the opportunity to get one but not sure if its worth setting up a new tank for


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope better pics this time!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice one. What size is it ?
I'm gonna say S.serrulatus though it looks different from your previous one. But both colors and body markings are variable in this species, with no consequent identification keys known.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks, yes it's a tough one..! He is about 5 1/2 inch and locality unknown, probably Brazil...
However I received a e-mail from Mr. Jegu about this species, interesting read!
I wil put it here so you all can read it.

(BTW good to see you again here Lucien in the US ID forum!)


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting read, thanx for sharing








I have to agree with him there are some differences from eigenmanni, hence my thought on S.serrulatus. The spotting appears big and round for a P.striolatus, which usually has small and irregular spots.
But it still is a problem genus - especially since P.aureus is considered synonym to S.eigenmanni.

A problem I also have with the Boeseman specimen (S.gymnogenys).

I hope some day more DNA research will make it possible to fully revise this genus, including the species S.serrulatus and S.eigenmanni which still are considered Pristobrycon species by some authorities...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Further replies set to invisible.
Hastatus and I should have kept the policy in mind.


----------

